# ATV on a WMA???



## tknight (Apr 15, 2006)

On was on a wma this morning only to hear an atv riding 

the trails...    The guy, I hope did not know this 

is illegal because he had his truck parked by the road with 

the ramp still on his tailgate.  Obviously he can't read 

either because the sign reads open to foot travel only, no 

motorized vehicles.  Some people.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd have been very tempted to take down his tag number and report him to the area manager.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 15, 2006)

I saw one at B.F. Grant doing this...


----------



## tknight (Apr 15, 2006)

It was at grant.  This guy must be very brave, or just plain stupid.  I wonder what his angle is?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 15, 2006)

He better not let me hear him on it because I'll call Harry Luke. If you are too lazy to walk try something else because you are not cut out to be a turkey hunter.


----------



## whatman (Apr 15, 2006)

what about a seventy or eighty year old ?


----------



## tknight (Apr 15, 2006)

He was driving a pretty good size truck, so I don't think it would have been a 70 or 80 year old, and to back it off of the truck down a ramp.  I don't think so.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 15, 2006)

I can't find nothing to say for him, like Jody said I would just have to turn him in....Not even gonna say sorry!!!!


----------



## Goat (Apr 16, 2006)

I would turn him it too.  LAZZZZZZZY


----------



## tknight (Apr 23, 2006)

Same truck was back this morning, after not hearing any birds I decided to walk around a little, well I run up on this atv in the woods.  I tried to act like I didn't see it and backed out real easy.  I wasn't too sure what type of person I would be dealing with since they are on a wma with an atv of all things.  I was really mad, so I stomped back to my truck and was planning on calling the dnr.  I decided to go to the persons truck and make sure it was the same one before I called.  To my surprise the person now has a handicap tag in the front windshield?  So I didn't call.  I'm not too sure about this situation, can anybody with a handicap tag just bypass the gates and ride all over the wma?


----------



## MICHAEL TAYLOR (Apr 23, 2006)

*Atv On A Wma*

I Am Disabbled And Have To Use An Atv To Be In The Woods, Thats The Only Way I Can Be There, So I Know All About The Do's And Don'ts.    You Can Never Ride A Atv Or Dirt Bike On A Foot Path Period!!!   Please Call The Dnr. Officer  Every Time You See This.!!! The Only Time You Can Ride An Atv On A Wma Is During The Big Game Hunting Season And Only On Road You Can Drive A Truck On--no Foot Paths Period!!!  If You Are Disabbled An Need Extra Help, Tell The Dnr Ranger Before You Go Anywhere About Your Needs, He Will Help You The Best He Can, But You Need To Tell Him First.  You Can Not Ride At Any Other Time Small Game Season Or Turkey Season Never, Just Big Game Season Only. I Waited 5 Years To Be Drawn For The 2nd Week Of The Deer  Hunt At Joe Kurtz, I Asked Everyone From The Ranger To The Home Office In Fort Valley To Let Me Use My Atv, Thay Told Me All This Info. I Just Gave You. I Went To The Ranger Talked To Him, And I Was The First Person To Take A Deer This Year That Was Legal On That Hunt And Thanks To ----rob-the Dnr Ranger--- He Drove His Truck To Retrive My Deer---thank You Rob Again-- I Had To Walk In Just Like Everyone Else, I Got The Help I Needed From  Rob The Dnr Ranger.so You Can Never Ride An Atv On A Foot Path Only, Call The Dnr Office Or The  Sheriff's Office, They Will Hold Him Untill The Ranger Get's There. We Must Follow The Rules Allways.


----------



## ryano (Apr 23, 2006)

tknight said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure about this situation, can anybody with a handicap tag just bypass the gates and ride all over the wma?



No, we have to abide by the same laws as everyone else but the man may very well have a special use permit that allows him to use his fourwheeler. Some places will work with us and some wont......I can get one to use mine at the Piedmont turkeys hunts but I dont because I know there would be some very upset hunters. 

He shouldnt be riding all over you though messing up your hunting and he should NOT be on the footpath travel roads. I understand your point to a degree totally  

Its one of those things that will be up to the officer as to what will happen as far as a ticket goes or him losing his priviledges etc.......

He most likely has someone with him to assist in loading and unloading............Did you see a wheelchair around the truck or in back of it?

Guys, I know yall think ATV's are evil in the turkey woods but it does happen from time to time and especially on public property in special cases..............Not all of these guys are lazy slobs though.  Just a man wanting to keep on doing what he has always loved and cherished


----------



## Woody52 (Apr 23, 2006)

whatman said:
			
		

> what about a seventy or eighty year old ?



More work to load and unload than to walk.


----------



## jcarter (Apr 23, 2006)

i hunt on national forest land and walk an atv trail a lot of times when im in there. it doesnt seem to disturb the birds very much. maybe they are just use to them there though.


----------



## tknight (Apr 23, 2006)

This person uses a ramp to get his atv in and out of his 3/4 ton 4*4 truck, the atv looked too small to carry more than one person, there is no sign of a wheel chair.  I did not call anybody simply because I don't know if maybe they have gotten permission?  The license tag is your regular tag, the blue handi was just stuck on the dashboard, this time.  Anyway if they need the assistance of the atv (rightfully) then have at it.   I'll just find another place to hunt.


----------



## ryano (Apr 23, 2006)

tknight said:
			
		

> This person uses a ramp to get his atv in and out of his 3/4 ton 4*4 truck, the atv looked too small to carry more than one person, there is no sign of a wheel chair.  I did not call anybody simply because I don't know if maybe they have gotten permission?  The license tag is your regular tag, the blue handi was just stuck on the dashboard, this time.  Anyway if they need the assistance of the atv (rightfully) then have at it.   I'll just find another place to hunt.



There is no telling then really..........I just wish whoever it is would stay within the rules because he makes us all look bad that have to use ATV's with not only the DNR but fellow hunters as well.........I would hate to know he was out there WITHOUT permission    

Normally you place your special use permit in the window......thats what we have to do at Piedmont at least. Not sure about WMA's


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Apr 23, 2006)

IMO, ATVs and horses should not be allowed on WMAs during hunting season.


----------



## MICHAEL TAYLOR (Apr 23, 2006)

*Atv On A Wma*

If This Person Is Legal He Should Have No Problem Proving He Is Legal, He Has Already Proven It To The Dnr To Be There On An Atv. He Understands He Will Be Looked At Because Of The Citutation.  If He Is Doing Everything Possible To Be Out In The Woods And Hunt, He Is A Responsable Hunter And  A People Friendly Person,take His Tag Number Down, Ask Him About It Or Just Call The Dnr Or Sheriffs Office To Keep Everyone Legal And Protect Our Outdoors For The Future. We Have To Regulate Ourselves And Protect Our Future.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 3, 2006)

The fellow at B.F.Grant has a prosthetic leg. He lost his leg in a motorcycle wreck two years ago and this is his first year back in the turkey woods. He's been through lots of surgeries and can only thank the good Lord that he was even out there this morning. He said that someone left him a note on his windshield but he has permission from Harry Luke to ride it. Super nice guy, we talked for over an hour. He gave me a bottled water and we even swapped phone numbers and are gonna try and get together for a hunt or two next year. He hunts on crutches and he couldn't hold out to hunt without his ATV and he parked it well away from his listening spot this morning. I told him that I personally had no problem at all with it.


----------



## Trizey (May 3, 2006)

I have no problem with a disabled person using a special vehicle to hunt.

They do need to courteous to other hunters though.  I could go for a riding time after about 10 a.m. like they do horses during bow season.


----------



## alphachief (May 3, 2006)

I know the Forest Service is out clearing trails in the Chatt. Natl. Forest and some of the guys doing the work are driving 4 wheelers around the trails to do it.  I heard a 4 wheeler last Sunday and when I came out at mid-day for lunch I found the guys trailer and some equipment (chain saw, etc.).  Later talked to another hunter who confirmed it was guys working on the trails.  Glad they're doing the work...lot's of blowdowns from all the bad weather in the areas that I hunt.


----------

